# Back for the fun run. Coco DTW vert grow.



## drekoushranada (Dec 22, 2014)

Hello my fellow vert growers. I missed growing vertical and been away for a minute trying different forms of growing. So now I am back. Still have yet to match the cola sizes I got with my first vertical grow (1st grow period)
Strains: 
Dr. GreenThumb = G13 x Chemdawg 
G13 Labs = Raw Diesel 
Sannies = Killing Fields, JackBerry x Mad Scientist, Candy Kush (Eskobar) 

Set-Up: 
4x4x7 Tent 
1 600w HPS
1 600w MH 
1 8" Can Fan 

Media and Nutrients:
Plants are being grown in Coco with a wee bit of perlite added. Plan on feeding them Twice a day. 
Foliage Pro from start to finish with a bit of liquid Kool Bloom to start.


----------



## drekoushranada (Dec 22, 2014)

I will post pictures up a bit later. I have a few questions. I have a 3x3 flood table I want to use it to make automated feeding along with waste collection easier. Will it be too much to put 8 plants in there? The plants are in 3 gallon pots by the way.


----------



## drekoushranada (Dec 22, 2014)

The progress that's been made. They are in the second week of flower.


----------



## Kush Killington (Dec 22, 2014)

drekoushranada said:


> The progress that's been made. They are in the second week of flower.


Lookin good. I see you prefer to grow horizontal and flower vert. Same here, less bush in veg, let them do all the pushing in flower.

Sir KK


----------



## drekoushranada (Dec 23, 2014)

Yes. It makes it simple for me doing it that way. I can also stick more plants in the veg area.


----------



## drekoushranada (Dec 23, 2014)

I have all the plants in the tent now. Have to finish seeing up the drip system.


----------



## drekoushranada (Dec 24, 2014)

The jungle is now in full force. With 1200 watts and 8 plants.


----------



## MikeGanja (Dec 24, 2014)

Looking good drek! I will follow this thread with great interest. it's very similar to my next setup. I will probably use cool tubes to keep the temperature down. Temperature in my grow room is 82 degrees with the cooltubes. Your plants looks very healthy so I´m considering barebulb. What's the temperature in your grow room?


----------



## drekoushranada (Dec 24, 2014)

MikeGanja said:


> Looking good drek! I will follow this thread with great interest. it's very similar to my next setup. I will probably use cool tubes to keep the temperature down. Temperature in my grow room is 82 degrees with the cooltubes. Your plants looks very healthy so I´m considering barebulb. What's the temperature in your grow room?


Ranges from 75f to 82f lights on and 63f to 67f lights off. I bring cool air in directly from outside.


----------



## grapefruitmarmalade (Dec 25, 2014)

I am very much subbed


----------



## drekoushranada (Dec 26, 2014)

Today I will be completing the automatic feeding system. Thinking of feeding twice a day for one minute. I am using blackhole 1/2 drippers.


----------



## a senile fungus (Dec 26, 2014)

drekoushranada said:


> Today I will be completing the automatic feeding system. Thinking of feeding twice a day for one minute. I am using blackhole 1/2 drippers.



@Sativied has a thread about a blumat product that will help you to figure out exactly when your pots need watering, and will help you to figure out how much.

Check it out.


----------



## Joedank (Dec 27, 2014)

yeah troph blumats rawk check em out i love mine once dialed right


----------



## drekoushranada (Dec 27, 2014)

a senile fungus said:


> @Sativied has a thread about a blumat product that will help you to figure out exactly when your pots need watering, and will help you to figure out how much.
> 
> Check it out.





Joedank said:


> yeah troph blumats rawk check em out i love mine once dialed right


It's funny the two of you mention the Blumats. I actually have the patio version of them from a few years ago. I liked them but I just like the drippers a bit more. I will revisit the Blumats in the future though.


----------



## drekoushranada (Dec 27, 2014)

Pulled the 1 Raw Diesel lady from my SCROG horizontal garden and ended up with 7.5 oz dried from the lady. Not bad given that all I do is grow a mother plants for clones and then just stick them under a screen.


----------



## a senile fungus (Dec 27, 2014)

drekoushranada said:


> It's funny the two of you mention the Blumats. I actually have the patio version of them from a few years ago. I liked them but I just like the drippers a bit more. I will revisit the Blumats in the future though.



https://www.rollitup.org/index.php?threads/854972/
Blumats

What I mentioned isn't a watering system, its a pressure monitor for your pots. 

It sits in the pot and tells you when the pot needs watered.

It can help you dial in the automatic watering system by telling you when your soil is over or under saturated, and by how much. So you'll be able to dial in the volume and frequency of each watering. 


I'm definitely thinking about buying one!


----------



## drekoushranada (Dec 27, 2014)

a senile fungus said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/index.php?threads/854972/
> Blumats
> 
> What I mentioned isn't a watering system, its a pressure monitor for your pots.
> ...


It actually is a watering system. I have the patio version and had it for years. The ceramic carrot is what releases the valve when the media dries out to water the plant. I guess it is pressure based as well. You will get pretty cool root formation at the top of the pot where the water drips from. I had mine set up elevated with a reservoir and an overflow to keep the pressure constant. You will enjoy it for sure. Be sure to keep your ec/ppm low. I do growing as a hobby and love trying different grow methods. Still have yet to try SOIL though. Haha


----------



## a senile fungus (Dec 27, 2014)

drekoushranada said:


> It actually is a watering system. I have the patio version and had it for years. The ceramic carrot is what releases the valve when the media dries out to water the plant. I guess it is pressure based as well. You will get pretty cool root formation at the top of the pot where the water drips from. I had mine set up elevated with a reservoir and an overflow to keep the pressure constant. You will enjoy it for sure. Be sure to keep your ec/ppm low. I do growing as a hobby and love trying different grow methods. Still have yet to try SOIL though. Haha



No, click the thread I linked bro, I'm not talking about the watering system. I'm talking about another blumat product.

It is pressure based. What I'm talking about will give you the pressure reading. Check it out.

Its a carrot attached to a pressure sensor, not a carrot attached to a dripper.


----------



## drekoushranada (Dec 27, 2014)

a senile fungus said:


> No, click the thread I linked bro, I'm not talking about the watering system. I'm talking about another blumat product.
> 
> It is pressure based. What I'm talking about will give you the pressure reading. Check it out.
> 
> Its a carrot attached to a pressure sensor, not a carrot attached to a dripper.


Apologies on that. I am about to check it out now.


----------



## a senile fungus (Dec 27, 2014)

drekoushranada said:


> Apologies on that. I am about to check it out now.



No worries brother! I suggested it because it'll give you a number telling you how saturated the pot is. Using that number, and keeping track of it over time and also how much you're watering will help you to dial in the auto watering system you wanna set up.


----------



## drekoushranada (Dec 27, 2014)

a senile fungus said:


> No worries brother! I suggested it because it'll give you a number telling you how saturated the pot is. Using that number, and keeping track of it over time and also how much you're watering will help you to dial in the auto watering system you wanna set up.


I like the digital reads it offer. Hmm... I think it might be on my next list for things to try. I checked out the thread.


----------



## a senile fungus (Dec 27, 2014)

drekoushranada said:


> I like the digital reads it offer. Hmm... I think it might be on my next list for things to try. I checked out the thread.


Me too, I like that I still hand water with it.

I want to setup an auto watering system but I like hand watering lol


----------



## drekoushranada (Dec 27, 2014)

a senile fungus said:


> Me too, I like that I still hand water with it.
> 
> I want to setup an auto watering system but I like hand watering lol


I went darn near crazy hand watering. Being use to active hydroponics it was not fun for me at all. Lol... Do you grow in a tent? I could not fit my watering can in the tent after a certain time.


----------



## a senile fungus (Dec 27, 2014)

drekoushranada said:


> I went darn near crazy hand watering. Being use to active hydroponics it was not fun for me at all. Lol... Do you grow in a tent? I could not fit my watering can in the tent after a certain time.



I like hand watering, but that doesn't mean I'm good at it.

Hand watering makes me go in there and check each plant out individually, assess for issues and correct them.

It also makes me more aware of how much each plant is drinking as it grows, which is what I really like about it... I'm trying to get in tune with these plants.

Previously, I've only grown in hydro and outside planted in the ground, so hand watering pots is new to me...

The growth difference between hydro and soil was substantial for me, but I feel good about living organic soil and my water only regimen.

Maybe one day I'll do hydro again, I'd like to do Hempy buckets with a modified Lucas formula.


----------



## a senile fungus (Dec 27, 2014)

I grow vert in a 4x8 tent.

Just took that pic, they're on day 2 of flower.


----------



## drekoushranada (Dec 27, 2014)

The BlackHole drippers are working like a charm and the room and flowers are filling in pretty well.


----------



## drekoushranada (Dec 30, 2014)

The Killing Fields are starting to stretch like crazy which is not a surprise. The buds are forming fast on the Raw Diesel strains as usual. I am also seeing better results from the simple Dyna-Gro Foliage Pro than with the use of H & G. Do you all thing I should mix the Foliage Pro with some Bloom fert or run the foliage pro from start to finish? I am using liquid kool-bloom with the Dyna-Gro.


----------



## a senile fungus (Dec 30, 2014)

They look great! 

I'm along for the ride.


----------



## polyarcturus (Dec 30, 2014)

Ur asking questions I'm asking think bigger 3x3 won't really hold 8 3gal, I personally was calculating on 9, and they don't really make 4x6. 3x6 might work and X3 2x4 trays is epensive.

In 5he end it was cheaper for me to lay vinyl flooring and build a wooden frame.


----------



## Joedank (Dec 30, 2014)

cant wait to see a ultra purple killing fields!!! man that strain is cool with the neon green leaves an PURPLE buds phenos


----------



## drekoushranada (Dec 30, 2014)

Joedank said:


> cant wait to see a ultra purple killing fields!!! man that strain is cool with the neon green leaves an PURPLE buds phenos


I am looking forward to it. Have you grown it before?


----------



## Joedank (Dec 31, 2014)

no but i am looking at it for this next summer. man the threads on it on opengrow are sick


----------



## drekoushranada (Jan 1, 2015)

Joedank said:


> no but i am looking at it for this next summer. man the threads on it on opengrow are sick


That they are!


----------



## drekoushranada (Jan 2, 2015)

The ladies are coming along well. I'm still feeding drums Dyna-Gro with liquid Kool-Bloom. Feeding twice a day for one minute. Here are also some random picks of my horizontal garden. Damn buds are huge.


----------



## Joedank (Jan 2, 2015)

dg and koolbloom lot of pk is really kicking out huge buds!!


----------



## drekoushranada (Jan 2, 2015)

That is true. I am really trying to get these strains dialed in. The buds are huge and frosty. Much better than the first side I flowered. I will let these go a bit longer also.


----------



## Djengo (Jan 26, 2015)

That is a really cool setup! That looks super efficient use lighting and space


----------



## polyarcturus (Jan 26, 2015)

I've had better luck with dynagrow grow, than bloom in flower. Currently using tiger bloom, and it's been good to me.

Love kool bloom shit works wonder, fox farms chaching, and open seasame are really good too.

Garden looks really good man need to get mine dialed in now that I got the pump and lines in my setup currently pump it too strong so I'm forced to basically just water normally till I get a ball valve


----------



## drekoushranada (Jan 28, 2015)

Djengo said:


> That is a really cool setup! That looks super efficient use lighting and space


It really is a good use of space. I enjoy it because I can use various strains and wont have to worry about height issues.


polyarcturus said:


> I've had better luck with dynagrow grow, than bloom in flower. Currently using tiger bloom, and it's been good to me.
> 
> Love kool bloom shit works wonder, fox farms chaching, and open seasame are really good too.
> 
> Garden looks really good man need to get mine dialed in now that I got the pump and lines in my setup currently pump it too strong so I'm forced to basically just water normally till I get a ball valve


I thing im going to start mixing the foliage pro with the H & G cocos A B I have. no need in letting go to waste. Have a couple gallons worth.


----------

